# Elk Mount



## undrugger (Oct 7, 2005)

I drew my ND elk tag this year, and was thinking of using Paul's Taxidermy in Dickinson if I get lucky enough to fill my tag. He seems to do nice work, but has anybody used him before? If so, have you been happy with his work?
Thanks!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

It may be too late now. I took an elk to Nevada Miller last year. He did a pedestal mount for me. It looks great. The price was resonable and the wait time was 7.5 months. I'd put up a picture but my camera isnt working.


----------



## undrugger (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks,
I shot a smaller bull in August and am having Don Paul do a full-velvet european mount for me. He called me this weekend and he is already done! It should make for a pretty unique mount, I just have to find time to get down to Dickinson to pick it up. (I live in GF)


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

undrugger,
That's sounds sweet! Can't wait to see a picture! :beer:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

swift said:


> It may be too late now. I took an elk to Nevada Miller last year. He did a pedestal mount for me. It looks great. The price was resonable and the wait time was 7.5 months. I'd put up a picture but my camera isnt working.


 How's the camera? 8)


----------

